# Photographing the Dead?



## IndigoStarsNiagara (Oct 25, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone here has ever been asked to photograph the departed in the casket?  I find it a little morbid, but working p/t at a photography store, I see alot.  Just out of curiosity, how would one go about that professionally?  Being a photographer, I just can't wrap my head around it. Thanks.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 25, 2011)

It would certainly simplify any posing questions.


----------



## orljustin (Oct 25, 2011)

You could use a really slow shutter speed.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 25, 2011)

lol.

not funny. 

Some cultures photograpgh burials. 
They photograph the dead too. 
Used to be fairly commonplace in late Victorian times too IIRC.

Not my bag, gives me the eebie jeebies. 

I've buried (at sea) hundreds of people. Just seeing the ashes kinda creeps me out.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 25, 2011)

I would never do it but I don't think it's that bad either.  They could ask you to shoot someone before they die, that would be weird.  Yeah we're going to pull the plug on the 8th, could you be there before 10 we want one good picture before the kick the bucket.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 25, 2011)

Joking aside it would depend on the circumstances but I don't think it would bother me all that much to do it.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 25, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Joking aside it would depend on the circumstances but I don't think it would bother me all that much to do it.


Wouldn't bother me a bit.  Don't ever expect it to come up, but if it did, yep, sure.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 25, 2011)

yes. I've done it... It's CREEPY and morbid. However back in the day... it was normal! A LOT of tin types of babies that you find? Dead. At the time it was taken. Especially if it is awake and has the eyes open. 
Happy Halloween!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 25, 2011)

I've done it for family. Once in the zone, it's like any other photographing experience.


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2011)

You guys make it sound so clinical. There is still emotions involved! 
If you have ever scene the military men carry a casket, it is still very real for them. I would imagine that it would still be emotional for a photographer trying to capture the moment.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 25, 2011)

mishele said:


> You guys make it sound so clinical. There is still emotions involved!


Yes, but hopefully not the photographer's.



mishele said:


> If you have ever scene the military men carry a casket, it is still very real for them.


It is.  VERY real.




mishele said:


> I would imagine that it would still be emotional for a photographer trying to capture the moment.


It shouldn't be.  Not to say that the photographer can't have feelings about the subject, but too much emotion is going to colour your work.  Objectivity is key; just like a doctor, a lawyer, or a police constable.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 25, 2011)

The emotion is what makes it.  My high school art teacher set up an easel during her father's wake and painted his final portrait.  It was an extraordinary piece.


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 25, 2011)

No creepier than parading the Pope around for all to see and photograph, if it is something that the family wants one does his/her best to be professional about it.  I would do it before any kind of service at the mortuary.  I've known people who have been asked to shoot a funeral, all depends on what they want. 
-
Now dwell on that a minute and ask yourself why not shoot them when they are alive?  Like anything else we never make the time. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2011)

I've done it once - about 30 years ago at the request of an undertaker. Unless you happen to know the deceased or you've never seen a corpse before, it is not much different to photographing any other inanimate object. You have to remember that unlike the baby tintypes mentioned above, generally today you would not be asked to take a portrait; rather it is a record shot for family, legal or cultural purposes. Over the years I've had a few families attempt to wheel an unfortunate and close to death relative into my studio in an attempt to get the family photo they had neglected for too many years. I'd much rather take photos of a coprse than subject these poor, just alive souls with yet another indignity at the end of their days.


----------



## fotoshooter (Oct 25, 2011)

I have photographed both of my parents after they passed as well as a great aunt.. I don't consider it to be morbid as some may..


----------



## Markw (Oct 26, 2011)

I was actually contacted to photograph a viewing once.  I handed over all the negatives.  I wish I hadn't, though.  There were some pretty artistically cool ones of the family members grieving over the casket.  As cool as that can be, anyway.  At the end of the day, I waived payment from them.  It's a hard thing to accept, go through with, and still have the heart to charge for.

Mark


----------



## e.rose (Oct 26, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> A LOT of tin types of babies that you find? Dead.



A lot of who what?


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I use to shoot for a coroner many years ago... but that was mostly parts and pieces.... and in a basket, not a casket...  Never bothered me... although some of the coroners have a really nasty sense of humor!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 26, 2011)

Photographing the dead doesn't bother me one bit. Considering my background as a photog, it hardly could. The idea of photographing a funeral does however. And your question made me LOL.

Having just attended a few funerals, I just imagined some poor photog traipsing through the ceremony flashing here and there and I just LOLed. If you have seen the video of the best man who trips and sends the bride and minister into the pool, I was visioning something similar with the casket.

The body on the floor, everybody looking at everybody else wondering what to do next, how to grab the corpse to put it back in its box.... Funny as hell.

If we can laugh at such a thing happening at a wedding, I don't see laughing about it at a funeral. And sht will happen so I wouldn't want to be the photog when it happens at a funeral.

That said, there was a guy who posted on the forum some time ago (a few weeks, a few months) who did just that. Shoot funerals that is. And the way he presented it made a whole lot of sense. He argued that just like at a wedding, because of the craziness of the day and the emotions flying every which way, the B&G don't remember much and the photo record is good to have. So, at a funeral, it wasn't the person who is center stage but the attendees who couldn't remember anything but still would want a record...

Frankly, 1/ I don't see it. Who wants to remember a funeral? Not to mention that unless you are attending an Irish funeral there is not much to shoot  2/ the guy sounded more like he had invented some weird franchise and wanted to sell some spots. 3/ Who the FU*K is going to look at an album of Aunt Bee's burial?


----------



## bruce282 (Oct 26, 2011)

Try doing this.

About Us - Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep


Bruce


----------



## MTVision (Oct 26, 2011)

bruce282 said:
			
		

> Try doing this.
> 
> About Us - Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep
> 
> Bruce



I couldn't do that. My niece died when she was 90 days old and her father decided on an open casket. She was 3 months premature and a triplet - so she was the tiniest little thing. That was enough for me - I hope I never see that or babies that sick ever again.


----------



## margosoriginals (Oct 26, 2011)

e.rose said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > A LOT of tin types of babies that you find? Dead.
> ...



Yeah, seriously, what is this? I'm really afraid of anything that's dead (which is why I can't own pet fish)  so I would be too squeemish to be professional in a situation like this, but I don't see anything wrong with it. I personally don't know why anyone would want to remember a funeral, but everyone's different.


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 26, 2011)

I typically don't since it almost always is a dead end.....


----------



## ann (Oct 26, 2011)

Atin type is a photo process, hundreds of years old.

You all need to check Sally Mann's "what remains"


----------



## IndigoStarsNiagara (Oct 26, 2011)

I know someone that does the NILMDTS and it doesn't phase her. I would never be able to photograph deceased children since having my own.  
As for the funerals, my mom takes pictures of the body in the casket and shows them to people. I don't get it.  
It's nice to see how many different views people have on this issue.


----------



## Hickeydog (Oct 26, 2011)

Personally speaking, I don't care if someone photographs me in the casket.  I just don't care what happens to me after I kick the bucket.  

However, not everyone would look at it that way.  Generally speaking, funerals are something people try to forget.  Documenting one seems.....odd.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 28, 2011)

bruce282 said:


> Try doing this.
> 
> About Us - Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep
> 
> ...



Done it.  Wow, really hard.  There is a heaven up there for people that do this.  It was too emotional for me.  Bless those people who can.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 28, 2011)

Hickeydog said:


> Personally speaking, I don't care if someone photographs me in the casket.  I just don't care what happens to me after I kick the bucket.
> 
> However, not everyone would look at it that way.  Generally speaking, funerals are something people try to forget.  Documenting one seems.....odd.



I don't see why it would be odd.  People document all parts of their lives.  It gives us something to hang on to.  Someone might want to remember how beautiful they made it for a passing relative, because that way they can remember how much they loved that person.

Again, human nature is all about documenting events.  Even these.


----------



## mangtarn (Oct 28, 2011)

i remember reading an old national geographic and there was a photo of an african tribal funeral. very intense photo.


----------



## IndigoStarsNiagara (Oct 29, 2011)

mangtarn said:
			
		

> i remember reading an old national geographic and there was a photo of an african tribal funeral. very intense photo.



That would have been neat to see!!  The pictures I mean, but I am sure the actual event would be an experience not to forget.


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 30, 2011)

I have different perspectives- NILMDTS is an amazing organization that I hope to (one day) be skilled enough to volunteer with. I know a family who unexpectedly lost baby #4 at birth and had to bury their newborn on Christmas eve. Ouch. Those few precious images are all they have of their daughter, and for as snarky and elitist as some people can be in their photography, this really humbles you and helps you remember what life is all about.

If it were at a relative's request I would do my best to honor their loved one. I deal with death all the time so it wouldn't bother me.

However- I also work and deal with patient privacy laws. I DO realize that people in public can be photographed, however I saw a thread earlier where a poster (in another country) was taking photos of someone who had fallen down some stairs, and their emergency care. The title also said something to the effect of photographing the deceased. Now as I said, I realize that (at least here) it isn't illegal, however- it just feels wrong. IMO there needs to be some level of tact or decorum exhibited. as indicated by the thread the subject could have been dying, and instead of attempting to help another human being you make sure to get the shot?....???... Really? 

I realize I am being vague and probably having double standards... Photojournalists who shoot and publish human suffering at its worst? Nikki Catsouras who crashed her dad's Porsche and images of her crushed skull and brain matter everywhere? To me- they are light years apart, and I guess it lies in the motivating factors of the shooter. One appears to be capturing the human element and emotion, while the other is sensationalism and disrespect. Yet at the end of the day someone could argue (and probably will) that it would still be pics of dead people.

I hope I'm conveying my thoughts articulately and I'm sure someone will have a rebuttal, but it's how *i* feel about photographing the deceased- it should be done tastefully and with the utmost respect.


----------

